# driving test success



## Nick16 (16 Dec 2009)

hi guys, i just passed my driving test and im dead chuffed. was icy when i took my test this morning but i found it not to bad. 
got 1 minor which is not too bad. (15 is a pass, 16 a fail)      

hopefully soon, i will able to drive to places like TGM for the meets.


----------



## Nelson (16 Dec 2009)

well done mate  .


----------



## AdAndrews (16 Dec 2009)

congrats Nick, role on this time next year, hopefully i will be driving by then


----------



## samc (16 Dec 2009)

congrats   got a car yet?


----------



## Superman (16 Dec 2009)

Congrats


----------



## JamesM (16 Dec 2009)

Congrats Nick


----------



## amy4342 (16 Dec 2009)

Congratulations - that's awesome!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (16 Dec 2009)

Nice one


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Dec 2009)

Congrats Nick  
See you soon, no excuses now


----------



## Nick16 (16 Dec 2009)

yup have had a car for a couple of months now, a 2001 fiesta flight 1.3. a very nice first car for a 17 year old guy. 
plenty of space for pimpin'   

yeah, i have always wanted to get up to TGM, and we do have family friends in wales so im sure i can blag an extra day on our trip to pop in. i get fed up of my local LFS's with a dingy 60cm shop tank dedicated to plants. 

thanks everyone for kind words, im chuffed to say the least. When the instructor said you have passed and got one minor i was like "wow!"


----------



## andyh (16 Dec 2009)

well done Nick!

TGM is defo worth a visit! just watch out for sheep in the road, it is Wales after all!


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Dec 2009)

cheeky bugger andy! 

well done nick


----------



## rawr (17 Dec 2009)

th I was gonna be one of those people who had their first driving lesson on their 17th birthday - not someone who still hasn't sent off for their provisional five months later!  Soon, soon...

Well done anyway great stuff!


----------



## Gill (17 Dec 2009)

congrats on passing


----------



## Nick16 (17 Dec 2009)

thanks guys, yeah my b'day is early july but i didnt start til a month later. 
its expensive though. Â£35 for an hour and a half lesson, Â£50 to get a provisional license. 
Â£62 to book practical test. (plus the hire of your instructors car if you use it = Â£65)
about Â£40 for the theory test. 

all in all.


----------



## OllieNZ (17 Dec 2009)

Congrats on passing  



> its expensive though. Â£35 for an hour and a half lesson, Â£50 to get a provisional license.
> Â£62 to book practical test. (plus the hire of your instructors car if you use it = Â£65)
> about Â£40 for the theory test.



Thank goodness I could swap my NZ license for a UK one.

Regards

Ollie


----------

